# Jon Shafer



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

thank you for the picture gallery , its very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

01silber said:


> *thank you for the picture gallery , its very nice*


My pleasure Max; glad you like it!



I have to give credit where credit is due, though.

Thank you to Mark (PixA4) and Tim (tim330i)!!


----------



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

then my thanks also goes to mark and tim they did a great job
so thank you very much :thumbup:


----------

